# Spring tails?



## jarmst4 (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone ever try using spring tails in a tarantula enclosure? Never tried it, seen the dart frog guys do that and think its pretty cool.


----------



## RS4guy (Apr 17, 2012)

I swear by em. I have a culture established in the eco-earth substrate in my Versi enclosure. I also use them in all of my mantid enclosures, and used to use them extensively when I had vivariums. They eat all the mold/waste/discarded feeder parts, keep the susbstrate clean and smelling good. I would highly recommend them!

- Josh


----------



## Thistles (Apr 17, 2012)

Exactly what RS4guy said. I started keeping darts before I had Ts, and was already in the habit of seeding all my vivariums with springs and red isopods. They work just as well for Ts as they do darts, provided they aren't on dry substrate.


----------



## Moonbug (Apr 17, 2012)

I use it in my A. versicolor enclosure.  I love those little guys!  They are so helpful at keeping my T cage clean.  

They probably won't be good for a T that needs a dry environment.  

It would only be great with the Ts that need a more humid environment and where there is always a moist spot in the cage.  I let my cage dry out a bit  after I misting it, but there is a spot in it that stays moist to allow the springtails to thrive.


----------



## gbatemper (Apr 17, 2012)

How long does it generally take for a 50 springtail population to increase/


----------



## RS4guy (Apr 18, 2012)

Just a few weeks tops. Often quicker....


----------



## persistent (May 6, 2012)

I keep away from springtails at all times for one simple reason. I keep a lot of plants as well. I've had springtail infestations before (before I started keeping Ts and mantids) and they can do a lot of damage to certain plants. And very hard to get rid of once they've established themselves.
I must admit I've never done any research on springtails (for invert keeping) because of that very reason so maybe have I made a serious mistake here and are these somehow not related? I have yet to read about people on here getting their plants screwed up because they keep colonies of springtails around the house. (I'm also quite new to this forum)


----------



## Zoomer428 (May 6, 2012)

Where can I get these spring tails?


----------



## Hornets inverts (May 6, 2012)

persistent said:


> I keep away from springtails at all times for one simple reason. I keep a lot of plants as well. I've had springtail infestations before (before I started keeping Ts and mantids) and they can do a lot of damage to certain plants. And very hard to get rid of once they've established themselves.
> I must admit I've never done any research on springtails (for invert keeping) because of that very reason so maybe have I made a serious mistake here and are these somehow not related? I have yet to read about people on here getting their plants screwed up because they keep colonies of springtails around the house. (I'm also quite new to this forum)


spring tails are kept in planted tanks in the PDF hobby with no ill effects to the plants


----------



## persistent (May 7, 2012)

Yes I have noticed but I have had springtail infestations in other plants in my home. These colonies change the pH of the soil which can be bad for pH sensitive plants. I'm still not sure if these are the same I will do some research on it. They have the same name that's all I know.


----------

